# Dust collection



## Nathan W (Apr 15, 2018)

I just picked up a new HF 2hp dust collector. Please share your personal mod experiences to maximize extraction. Would venting out the roof through my garage turbine be a bad idea?

Thanks, Nate


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 15, 2018)

@Sprung 
@ripjack13 

Who else bought those big filters??


----------



## Sprung (Apr 15, 2018)

This is what I did with my Harbor Freight dust collector. I'm headed out to shovel the 15 feet of snow we just got, so I'll add in more details later.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 15, 2018)

I might get the dust deputy, but I will try the Thien Baffle mod first.


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 15, 2018)

My thoughts were to vent out the ceiling and then add a new vent in the gable


----------



## Sprung (Apr 15, 2018)

I went with the Dust Deputy for two reasons. 1. I have the small one for shop vacs as well and had been very impressed by its performance. Simply put, it works - and it works very well. 2. After doing a lot of research, one thing that I commonly saw was people who had upgraded from a Thien style baffle to a Dust Deputy cyclone were seeing noticeable improvements in separation, and even airflow.

I also upgraded the impeller to a 12" impeller. You can buy a replacement 12" impeller from Jet or Rikon. I bought mine from Jet simply because I could order it online without having to call in and order parts.

As far as venting outside, are you in a rural setting/out in the country? Or are you in town and have neighbors? The neighbors might not take too kindly to the sawdust flying around. It won't be buckets full, but it'll still be flying around a bit when you're working. Also, loss of heating and cooling. If you heat or cool your shop, if you vent outside, congratulations, you are now heating or cooling the outside and, since you're driving air out, it'll have to exchange and bring air back in from outside somewhere, bringing in cold or hot air, depending on the season. Venting outside after the separator does allow you to not have to purchase a pleated filter, but the heating/cooling loss just isn't worth it. There's enough air flow in a dust collection system that, if I was venting outside, I could do a complete change of air in my shop in about 6 minutes of running the dust collector. 

Ideally I'd have just mounted mine to the wall and taken up a little less space, but I also know that at some point down the road my family and I will be moving and this will be easier to move, instead of having to take it all down off the wall.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 15, 2018)

I unfortunately work in a non climate controlled garage. It is 21’x14’ with an overhead door on each of the 14’ walls. I am going to hard pipe my duct from one corner of the shop to the other through the trusses to give access from either working wall. 

I think I will scrap the idea of exterior venting for now for the simple fact that I will be working with both doors open throughout the summer months.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2018)

I agree with Matt on venting outside. It also is an explosion hazard. Combine fine airborn dust and flame and kaboom. And the difference between filter and bag is the filter catchs fine airborne dust, the stuff that plugs up your lungs. The bag does not. I just cleaned my filter. About a 5 gallon bucket full of dust that would make flour feel gritty. I was impressed. I have 2 filters stacked. The cheap gadbage can seperator is $40. If your time is worth anything that or dust deputy is way to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 15, 2018)

Thank you for the input by the way. I am still in the rearranging stage and open to any ideas to keep me out of the dust. And I am in a neighborhood setting. So there’s that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 15, 2018)

Forgot the blowing stuff out the roof. Neighbors will get ugly quick.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 15, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> @Sprung
> @ripjack13
> 
> Who else bought those big filters??



I think just Matt and I. Mine works great....


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 19, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> I think just Matt and I. Mine works great....


uhhh me too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2018)

Wildthings said:


> uhhh me too



Really? Nice....pics?


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 20, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 145780


What type of filter is this? Wynn’s website offers different filters depending on setup. I will pick up the extra dust deputy at my shop tomorrow and hopefully have this up and running by the weekend.


----------



## Sprung (Apr 20, 2018)

Nathan W said:


> What type of filter is this? Wynn’s website offers different filters depending on setup. I will pick up the extra dust deputy at my shop tomorrow and hopefully have this up and running by the weekend.



It's a Camfil Farr Hemipleat filter. Two or three years ago Marc had come across someone selling some on eBay for a steal of a deal. I think they were ding-n-dent units - mine was a little dented on one end. I bought mine for about $50 shipped. Right now one is $225 on eBay. At that price, you may be better off going with a Wynn, which you can select the right one for your setup - they have one that will fit directly on the Harbor Freight dust collector. The Camfil Farr one is maybe just over 12" diameter and you'll have to do some modifications to get it to fit - though that wasn't a concern when I bought mine as I knew I was going to do a complete system rebuild with it, as is pictured above.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2018)

and make sure micron size is small as you can get. saving $$$ on a crap filter that does not do the job intended is $$ wasted.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2018)

Here's a donaldsen torit for $89 shipped! 
Fleabaylink


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 20, 2018)

and here's one for $29!!!

link


----------



## Tony (Apr 20, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> and here's one for $29!!!
> 
> link



Dangit, I'm not home to see if that would fit mine!!!!


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 20, 2018)

Sprung said:


> It's a Camfil Farr Hemipleat filter. Two or three years ago Marc had come across someone selling some on eBay for a steal of a deal. I think they were ding-n-dent units - mine was a little dented on one end. I bought mine for about $50 shipped. Right now one is $225 on eBay. At that price, you may be better off going with a Wynn, which you can select the right one for your setup - they have one that will fit directly on the Harbor Freight dust collector. The Camfil Farr one is maybe just over 12" diameter and you'll have to do some modifications to get it to fit - though that wasn't a concern when I bought mine as I knew I was going to do a complete system rebuild with it, as is pictured above.


Thanks, I’ll be on the lookout for a good deal.


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 20, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> and here's one for $29!!!
> 
> link


Sweet! Might just grab this if the group recommends.


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 20, 2018)

Tony said:


> Dangit, I'm not home to see if that would fit mine!!!!


Back off buddy! Just kidding, I am likely going to run mine with the dust deputy and stock bag filter and just set it outside the door for now. 
I’m still debating shop layout and a new tool arrived today to make it even worse!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 20, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> and make sure micron size is small as you can get. saving $$$ on a crap filter that does not do the job intended is $$ wasted.


Absolutely, that’s the exact reason I wanted to just blow it out the roof and let the neighbors deal with it.


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 20, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Here's a donaldsen torit for $89 shipped!
> Fleabaylink


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 20, 2018)

Sprung said:


> It's a Camfil Farr Hemipleat filter. Two or three years ago Marc had come across someone selling some on eBay for a steal of a deal. I think they were ding-n-dent units - mine was a little dented on one end. I bought mine for about $50 shipped. Right now one is $225 on eBay. At that price, you may be better off going with a Wynn, which you can select the right one for your setup - they have one that will fit directly on the Harbor Freight dust collector. The Camfil Farr one is maybe just over 12" diameter and you'll have to do some modifications to get it to fit - though that wasn't a concern when I bought mine as I knew I was going to do a complete system rebuild with it, as is pictured above.


Thanks, I have full intentions of reworking the system for space AND efficiency reasons. It looks like there are a few good ones out there for a fair price.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 20, 2018)

Nathan W said:


> Back off buddy! Just kidding, I am likely going to run mine with the dust deputy and stock bag filter and just set it outside the door for now.
> I’m still debating shop layout and a new tool arrived today to make it even worse!



I'm dealing with replacing the guts of our toilet tank right now so I can't go check mine. Hopefully it will still be available once I get this wrapped up.....


----------



## Nathan W (Apr 20, 2018)

Tony said:


> I'm dealing with replacing the guts of our toilet tank right now so I can't go check mine. Hopefully it will still be available once I get this wrapped up.....


That’s crazy, the new tool I got for the shop today is a urinal!!! No kidding. Good luck with the crapper!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Apr 20, 2018)

Nathan W said:


> Sweet! Might just grab this if the group recommends.


Be careful the diameter fits, and make sure to add in the shipping fee when comparing costs.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2018)

Tony said:


> I'm dealing with replacing the guts of our toilet tank right now so I can't go check mine. Hopefully it will still be available once I get this wrapped up.....


Be careful while you are on that ladder...  ya should know better than mess with

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

